# A question



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Right here goes.
My brother does not have a car and thusly no insurance,(he does have a license though but trains it in to work) He drives his girlfriends car.She has fully comp insurance and says anyone can drive it with her permission 3rd party.Now I thought you had to have your own insurance for this to work,am I talking rubbish?


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

You are correct, Either you must have a fully comp policy and thus most allow you to drive other cars (of a similar grade) 3rd party. you cannot for example, Insure a 1.1 metro fully comp and drive a lamborgini 3rd party. (As nice as it would be!)

He either needs to be added as a name driver on the policy or have insurance on another car for it to happen.

Better tell them quick, as if he's caught, She'll be for it too for allowing him to drive the car without insurance.

(The list if she denies this is something like: Driving with no insurance, Driving a vehicle without the owners intent / Stealing a motor vehicle + the police will tow the car and he'll end up with a driving ban for 6+ months).


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bloody thought so the great fool.Youd think he would know being in the insurance/finance industry.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Driving without insurance can be punishable within the fixed penalty system. The fixed penalty of £200 and six penalty points allows a more thorough enforcement of this offence. The possibility of a fixed penalty gives the police an extra option for dealing with the offence concerned, but it doesn't prevent the police's ability to prosecute in appropriate cases when they consider that to be the best course of action.

Quoted from: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Motorinsurance/DG_067639

It's also known as "Using a vehicle uninsured against third party risks" which is a high fine £200+ and 6-8 points. However BOTH parties can end up with this, for allowing the driving to happen.

Basically, I've never ever heard of a policy that allows you to be covered fully comp on a car by someone's say so (Except in the motor trade!).

Essentially, No insurance company is going to touch her. I'd strongly recommend getting her to read her policy documents carefully. As i very much expect it is not as she thinks it is. (It probably says something relating to 3rd party on other motor vehicles).


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im going to email him now and make sure he gets added as a named driver before they get in trouble.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I just read that and looked at the number of essentiallys... Sorry! 

Edited it now


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't assume that fully comp will always cover third party on other cars either, many companies are dropping this and unless it's stated on the policy you ain't insured.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a couple of things, your friend's girlfriend may have an "any driver" policy, which will allow any person to drive HER car with her permission (subject to accident/conviction history & possibly age/licence). Cover is normally the same as the main policy cover, in this case Comprehensive.

If she has a "driving other cars" (DOC) extension under her policy, this will permit HER to drive any car NOT belonging to her with the owner's permission, but cover will only be TPO. The driving other cars extension is usually either granted or not, mainly dependent on age, occupation and of course the Insurer/policy concerned. Whether you have Comp or TPF&T cover on your own car is usually irrelevant to the granting of the extension and, either way, cover will only ever be TPO under a private car insurance policy.

There is no "similar grade" restriction that i know of, this will almost be impossible to control/enforce. However, if you are driving someone's Ferrari on your DOC extension, cover will only be TPO so it is not a very sensible thing to do! However, with all the weird and wonderful cheap policies about these days, check your policy wordings so you are aware of any restrictions that may apply to your DOC extension, provided of course you have the cover on your certificate of insurance.

DOC is only ever given the the policyholder and not to named drivers, or at least so under a private car policy. Motor Trade is an entirely different can of worms!


----------

